# Mazuri



## Ray--Opo (Mar 11, 2019)

Ok don't get mad at me. When Opo was young I tried mazuri half heartedly. No success because I couldn't handle Opo not eating. So I gave up instead of leaving it until he ate. Tried mixing it with other foods with no luck. Decided to give it a try since I have grown in knowledge and Opo's appetite has expanded greatly.
So I looked at the mazuri and there are different formulas.
What is the best formula for a sulcata?
Is Tortise Supplies tortise food comparable?
Thanks Ray


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 11, 2019)

Ray Ray Ray.....

Here u go. 

https://www.mazuri.com/mazuri/ccrz_...isCSRFlow=true&portalUser=&store=&cclcl=en_US


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 11, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray.....
> 
> Here u go.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark, I was giving Opo a liquid spray vitamin but I think when Opo bowels were loose the vitamin went rancid on me. Figured now that he eats just about anything I give him. It will work this time. Just saw all the different formulas and was not sure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2019)

Most of us who've used Mazuri have found that the tortoise prefer the regular diet, NOT the LS formula.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 12, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> Ray Ray Ray.....
> 
> Here u go.
> 
> ...




Mark: Your forgot the "What are we going to do with you" part of the equation:

Ray. . . Ray. . . Ray!!! What are we going to do with you?????


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 12, 2019)

I know... I know...I know. But to defend myself I have never told a newbie to use it. 
I think????


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Rather than buying a huge bag I get it here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pounds-M...469867?hash=item46914d40ab:g:u1oAAOSwVLRad-YG


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Rather than buying a huge bag I get it here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pounds-M...469867?hash=item46914d40ab:g:u1oAAOSwVLRad-YG


Thanks I was wondering if I would go thru 25lbs before it went bad.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I was wondering if I would go thru 25lbs before it went bad.


My Redfoot is about 7" and 1000g. A two pound bag lasts me a couple months.


----------



## Sterant (Mar 12, 2019)

If you can get your tortoise to eat the LS, I think you will see much better results. I stopped feeding the original formula to my radiata because over the winter it produced very loose stools. They do not like the LS anywhere near the original formula, but it completely solved the loose stool issue.


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 12, 2019)

Sterant said:


> If you can get your tortoise to eat the LS, I think you will see much better results. I stopped feeding the original formula to my radiata because over the winter it produced very loose stools. They do not like the LS anywhere near the original formula, but it completely solved the loose stool issue.



Yup, I'm thinking of switching my redfoot, Darwin, to LS ... it seems that more fiber and less protein and starch should be better for many types of tortoises.

I'm hoping it'll be pretty easy to get Darwin to switch ... so far he'll eat anything I put in front of him.

I bought five pounds of the original formulation of mazuri, and at my current rate of use it'll last for a year.

Jamie


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 12, 2019)

My Redfoot will eat either but is much more eager to eat the original.


----------



## Relic (Mar 12, 2019)

I've only used the original for my yellowfoot, a couple times a week, and he will move heaven and earth to get to it. Fresh greens and fruits? He can look at them for hours before he bites. Like a kid choosing between a Snickers bar and a bag of raw broccoli...


----------



## snivloc16 (Mar 12, 2019)

I use the LS version for my hermanns. He seems to like it a lot But I started with the LS. So he’s never had the original.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 12, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Thanks I was wondering if I would go thru 25lbs before it went bad.



Hmmmmm. It really doesnt “go bad”. Once received, i package it up in ziploc bags and large tupperware containers. No difference from Day 1 to Day X. It all is devoured...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 12, 2019)

You can offer both, I did this with a group of 3 young females and had great results. They now have the mini LS that is small enough that it can be eaten dry by very small tortoises. Moisten the original and drop some of the mini LS in the mix and after a while separate them at feeding and still don't wet the Mini LS. I always had a bowl of each type out for them and they seemed to like both. as the tortoise gets bigger you can start feeding the larger LS without wetting it. And at some point you wont have to wet the original either, when it gets big enough. My old sulcata (Walker) wont eat the LS and prefers the original dry. And Like Mark B said I have never had any spoil.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Mar 12, 2019)

Thanks for all the info. I thought I had read about it spoiling. But I guess not gonna order tomorrow. 
Thanks again


----------



## queen koopa (Mar 13, 2019)

I like that the first ingredient in the LS is Timothy Hay and that it also includes beat pulp. I know beat pulp to be a good fiber source. I’ve tried (with no success) to supplement koopa with saturated beat pulp hulsk but its small and smells of dirt instead of crisp weeds and greens she’s accustomed to.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 3, 2019)

Ok you all! Now Opo is addicted to mazuri. 
I hope you all feel good about yourself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 3, 2019)

The 5M21 red label is what generally works well.
Even though a few weirdos do eat the L.S.
I threw an entire bag of that away.
The new bags no longer have the picture of the crocodile and tortoise. It's just plain and white and says "used by zoos".


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 3, 2019)

I had a bag that was opened and placed in a feed hopper.
I can't say if it went "bad". But you'll need a sealed container unless you like a house full of tiny moths.
In a period of 2 weeks, at least a thousand moths flew out of my hopper.
Now I use 3 gallon TUPPERWARE containers


----------



## Tom (Jul 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The 5M21 red label is what generally works well.
> Even though a few weirdos do eat the L.S.
> I threw an entire bag of that away.
> The new bags no longer have the picture of the crocodile and tortoise. It's just plain and white and says "used by zoos".


I haven't seen the new bag yet. That would have thrown me off if I didn't know it was coming. I would have been double checking the numbers and triple reading the little tag...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 3, 2019)

Tom said:


> I haven't seen the new bag yet. That would have thrown me off if I didn't know it was coming. I would have been double checking the numbers and triple reading the little tag...


Now all the bags look identical. And as you probably already know, many of the different types have a red label.
My feed store has several stacks all mixed. Koi food...Pig food....Monkey food...Tortoise food. And it was on the bottom.
Fun.
Sorry. I should've taken a photo of the bag.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok you all! Now Opo is addicted to mazuri.
> I hope you all feel good about yourself.
> View attachment 275884


Haha. I replace the plaintain weed in my Tort's enclosure about every four days. It is his favorite graze.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 3, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The 5M21 red label is what generally works well.
> Even though a few weirdos do eat the L.S.
> I threw an entire bag of that away.
> The new bags no longer have the picture of the crocodile and tortoise. It's just plain and white and says "used by zoos".


That's what I have is the 5m21. The feed store here carries the 5m21 but were out. I bought a small bag online. I give Opo 7 pellets twice a week.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 3, 2019)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Haha. I replace the plaintain weed in my Tort's enclosure about every four days. It is his favorite graze.


I will try that I just setup a temporary outside enclosure and need to plant some edibles. Is the plantain weed available online?


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 3, 2019)

If I ever go to the US, I’m going to get some mazuri........only then will I be a happy man. (Mazuri is not available in the UK)


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 4, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> If I ever go to the US, I’m going to get some mazuri........only then will I be a happy man. (Mazuri is not available in the UK)


If you want to pay the postage. I will send you some.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> If you want to pay the postage. I will send you some.


That’s a very good idea Ray, how much do you reckon it will cost?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 4, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> If I ever go to the US, I’m going to get some mazuri........only then will I be a happy man. (Mazuri is not available in the UK)


You'll need a constant supply after your tortoises get addicted...


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 4, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> That’s a very good idea Ray, how much do you reckon it will cost?


Not sure I will check it out at the post office. 
Like ZEROPILOT said we would have to keep it coming.


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 4, 2019)

The new bag -


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 4, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> Not sure I will check it out at the post office.
> Like ZEROPILOT said we would have to keep it coming.


That’s a good point.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 4, 2019)

I recall someone recently posting what the UK equivalent of Mazuri is...

Shipping pounds of mazuri to the UK from the US is going to get expensive very quickly. Id check into what this product is..


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 4, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> The new bag -
> 
> View attachment 275942


Yeah.
I guess that saves them a few bucks by using the same bag for every chow type.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 4, 2019)

@Markw84 posted this on another thread...

In Europe, the Mazuri brand cannot be sold by commercial sources as that brand is liscensed for N. America. In Europe they have it branded as NutraZu. In the US we get the Mazuri 5M21*. In Europe, the exact same food is Nutrazu 50J3*


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 4, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> @Markw84 posted this on another thread...
> 
> In Europe, the Mazuri brand cannot be sold by commercial sources as that brand is liscensed for N. America. In Europe they have it branded as NutraZu. In the US we get the Mazuri 5M21*. In Europe, the exact same food is Nutrazu 50J3*


So, it IS ACTUALLY the same?
That's fantastic if true.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 5, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> @Markw84 posted this on another thread...
> 
> In Europe, the Mazuri brand cannot be sold by commercial sources as that brand is liscensed for N. America. In Europe they have it branded as NutraZu. In the US we get the Mazuri 5M21*. In Europe, the exact same food is Nutrazu 50J3*


@Ben02


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> @Markw84 posted this on another thread...
> 
> In Europe, the Mazuri brand cannot be sold by commercial sources as that brand is liscensed for N. America. In Europe they have it branded as NutraZu. In the US we get the Mazuri 5M21*. In Europe, the exact same food is Nutrazu 50J3*


Does it have the same recipe them? This is great news!!!!


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

Is this it? @Ray--Opo

@Maro2Bear


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 5, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Is this it? @Ray--Opo
> 
> @Maro2Bear
> 
> View attachment 275968



That is a repackaged portion. It does look like the right stuff but it doesn't have the NutraZu product number on it. But I would bet that is exactly what you are looking for.

YES - the NutraZu 50J3 is EXACTLY the same product and formula as the Mazuri 5M21. In fact, it you look up Nutrazu's website and look for the tortoise diet - you get this product discription even still using the 5m21 formula code.

Purina Mills is the parent company and owns the trademarks for Mazuri in N America and Nutrazu in Europe.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> That is a repackaged portion. It does look like the right stuff but it doesn't have the NutraZu product number on it. But I would bet that is exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> YES - the NutraZu 50J3 is EXACTLY the same product and formula as the Mazuri 5M21. In fact, it you look up Nutrazu's website and look for the tortoise diet - you get this product discription even still using the 5m21 formula code.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mark, shelled warriors is a reliable seller for tort products here in the uk so I’m confident that they sell the same stuff. I’ll do some more research aswell.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2019)

We need to pin this information.
(I've requested it)


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

I can get 2Kg for £30 (About $38) does that sound reasonable?
Should I buy a smaller bag first just to check if they will eat it?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I can get 2Kg for £30 (About $38) does that sound reasonable?
> Should I buy a smaller bag first just to check if they will eat it?


No
2kg is about 4 lbs?
If that's correct. It's crazy expensive.
Here I pay $41 for 25 lbs. (Over 11 kg)
That must be the marked up price from some "middleman" seller that buys in bulk and re packages the stuff.
All things being equal. The 25 lb bag should be about 33 pounds. U.K.
You'd be over spending a lot just out of convenience.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

I think it’s more expensive because it is still imported from the US.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 5, 2019)

There are two distributors on their website I can contact, I may do that.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 5, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> There are two distributors on their website I can contact, I may do that.


Good luck Ben02 hope it works out for you.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 6, 2019)

Do these ingredients look ok/correct?


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 6, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Do these ingredients look ok/correct?



Yes.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 7, 2019)

I bought a small pack of Nutrazu to see if they like it before I invest in a larger bag. Should come this week, I hope they like it.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> I bought a small pack of Nutrazu to see if they like it before I invest in a larger bag. Should come this week, I hope they like it.


They definitely will lol It's Tortoise candy.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 7, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They definitely will lol It's Tortoise candy.


Tort Nip

I’ll start it off slow and add a couple bits to their food a couple times a week. We don’t want them becoming Mazuri Junkies!!

One question though, do you store it like any other tortoise pellets or do you have to seal it shut?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Tort Nip
> 
> I’ll start it off slow and add a couple bits to their food a couple times a week. We don’t want them becoming Mazuri Junkies!!
> 
> One question though, do you store it like any other tortoise pellets or do you have to seal it shut?


I just keep it in a sealed sandwich bag at room temperature.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 7, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I just keep it in a sealed sandwich bag at room temperature.


Ah excellent, thank you very much


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Tort Nip
> 
> I’ll start it off slow and add a couple bits to their food a couple times a week. We don’t want them becoming Mazuri Junkies!!
> 
> One question though, do you store it like any other tortoise pellets or do you have to seal it shut?




I don’t think there is any actual right or wrong way. We keep our 25 lbs in plastic scre on lid canisters. Keeps it dry. Just keep it out of moisture/no humidity...etc.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 7, 2019)

Maro2Bear said:


> I don’t think there is any actual right or wrong way. We keep our 25 lbs in plastic scre on lid canisters. Keeps it dry. Just keep it out of moisture/no humidity...etc.


Ok I will keep it out of the reptile room, way to humid in there. I think a plastic tub or sandwich bag will work better for me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jul 7, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Ok I will keep it out of the reptile room, way to humid in there. I think a plastic tub or sandwich bag will work better for me. Thanks a lot.


I started by hiding it in the middle of a pile of zucchini. He paused when he got to it sniffed it and continued eating. Did that a few more times just to make sure. Now I put it in a separate dish.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 8, 2019)

I stopped feeding Mazuri because I was down to just the one tortoise and the Mazuri I had left became full of moths.
Now that I'm keeping 4 of them, I re introduced it into the feeding routine and to my shock....It's the last thing that gets eaten out there.
Maybe its because of the summer feeding menu being heavy on the fruit? I don't know. But twice now, I've had to remove it only partially eaten.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 12, 2019)

Would you believe it, they cancelled my nutrazu order. I received an email saying “refunded £4.50” and no explanation given! 

I’ll try again and if the same happens I’ll look else where. They obviously don’t want my money.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Would you believe it, they cancelled my nutrazu order. I received an email saying “refunded £4.50” and no explanation given!
> 
> I’ll try again and if the same happens I’ll look else where. They obviously don’t want my money.


Maybe it's out of stock. Pity they didn't tell you why they cancelled your order.


----------



## Ben02 (Jul 12, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Maybe it's out of stock. Pity they didn't tell you why they cancelled your order.


Perhaps, but I looked on their website and their is no indication that they are out of stock. I may email them about it.


----------

